# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Χαζή ερώτηση;

## m0bius

Πρόκειτε μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες να επεκταθώ στα Μac για λόγους δουλειάς κυριώς. Οπότε εγώ προσανατολίζομαι σε ένα PowerMac G4 αντί των eMac και iMac. Έχει κανείς να προτίνει οτιδήποτε να προσέξω γιατί είμαι παντελώς άσχετος;  ::  

Btw: Επειδή θα χρειαστώ το Quark είναι αλήθεια τα λεγόμενα ότι αν βάλεις το Panther το αγγλικό θα έχεις πρόβλημα στους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες; Δεν φαντάζομαι η ls να γίνεται λς ε;  ::

----------


## nkladakis

To Quark Xpress είναι το μόνο πλέον σημαντικό πρόγραμμα που δεν είναι unicode. Γιαυτό σιγουρέψουν ότι το μηχάνημα που θα πάρεις να είναι το "ελληνικό" από rainbow που έχουν φτιάξει το grupdate. Αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο πάρε καλύτερα το indesign από την Adobe που είναι unicode.

----------


## m0bius

> To Quark Xpress είναι το μόνο πλέον σημαντικό πρόγραμμα που δεν είναι unicode. Γιαυτό σιγουρέψουν ότι το μηχάνημα που θα πάρεις να είναι το "ελληνικό" από rainbow που έχουν φτιάξει το grupdate. Αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο πάρε καλύτερα το indesign από την Adobe που είναι unicode.


Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς είναι απαραίτητο...Οπότε μάλλον το ελληνικό MacOS είναι μονόδρομος...Πάντως έχω ακούσει και για την υπάρξη dual booting στο mac...Who knows  ::

----------


## bchris

Ο τελευταιος dual boot (OS9/OSX) ειναι ο PowerMac G4 @1250 GHz.

----------


## nkladakis

θα δουλέψεις με macos 9 ?? :: 
μην με συγχύζεται πρωί πρωί  ::  
παρουσιάζεται και το tiger σήμερα.  ::

----------


## bchris

Κι εγω γουσταρω πιο πολυ το X απο το 9.
Αλλα αν θελει ο ανθρωπος να δουλεψει με το 9.....

----------


## m0bius

Όχι Όχι Όχι Όχι Όχι Όχι!!  ::  Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην χρησιμοποιήσω το X. Φτου κακά το 9  ::  Απλά επειδή είχα προβληματιστεί όταν συζήταγα με την κοπέλα για το θέμα των ελληνικών/αγγλικών εκείνη μου πρότεινε την λύση του dualboot και γι'αυτό ρώτησα. Πάντως το ελληνικό panther αλλάζει και την console η μόνο το interface;

----------


## nkladakis

> Όχι Όχι Όχι Όχι Όχι Όχι!!  Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην χρησιμοποιήσω το X. Φτου κακά το 9  Απλά επειδή είχα προβληματιστεί όταν συζήταγα με την κοπέλα για το θέμα των ελληνικών/αγγλικών εκείνη μου πρότεινε την λύση του dualboot και γι'αυτό ρώτησα. Πάντως το ελληνικό panther αλλάζει και την console η μόνο το interface;


δεν αλλάζει τίποτα προσθέτει μόνο ελληνικό script και ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές πέρα από αυτές που έχει η apple

edit Αν θέλεις ελληνικά στην console, η jismy έχει βρει αυτό http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7479 και δεν χριαζεται grupdate γιατί είναι unicode εφαρμογή

----------


## m0bius

Ωραία ωραία! Ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::  Μόλις το πάρω στα χέρια μου θα σας ενημερώσω για τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις  ::

----------

